# How to keep your ratings up



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi yall,

So Ive been with Uber for just two weeks now but have a 5.00 rating with 30 rides. I'm still new with not a lot of rides but I thought I would still share what I do.

You can share what you do so we can help each other but please don't be rude. ( keep the posts rating related)

1. I don't get doors unless its someone old or handicapped. Luggages yes, I dont want them to scratch my bumper unless its a guy, he can take care of his own luggage.
2. Once they are in, I greet them and ask how their day has been. After that, dont talk unless they speak to you. Most will.
3. All my riders have entered the destination except 2. One, I knew the location and the second, I asked his destination but he preferred telling me the directions. If they tell you the destination once in the car then enter it the gps right away before you drive.
4. I prefer if they sit in the back so I pull up the front passenger seat all the way but most prefer sitting in the front.
5. I don't ask/tell them about water, sanitizer, temp, chargers etc. ( I figure if they need something they'll ask they dont have to be bombarded with questions or amenities)
6. I do have chargers and sanitizers with me if they'll ask Ill provide.
7. Tissues are in the back (they can see it) and I keep water bottles, 2 on each door side so if they need it they can take it. Out of 30 rides only 2 bottles were taken. It only cost 13 cents a piece.
8. No eating/smoking in my car. No one has yet but if thats your rule dont be afraid to say it.
9. Avoid drunks and surge pricing. Their lack of ability to function while drunk and understand what surge is will hurt your rating.
10. Dress well, I dont get all dressed up but I dont go in my pajamas. Just casual and smell good. Now, dont reek in perfume just dont smell bad.
11. Keep your car clean. I drive in a self-serve car wash at least twice a week. And vaccum it to make sure its clean. Use a fabreeze air freshener and a vent freshener. I get compliments on how good my car smells.
12. Do not keep your radio/music on unless they ask.

Thats all I can remember for now. Hope this helps.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

Congratulations on that 5 star rating. Looks like you will soon be an Elite Uber Driver.


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Hi yall,
> 
> So Ive been with Uber for just two weeks now but have a 5.00 rating with 30 rides. I'm still new with not a lot of rides but I thought I would still share what I do.
> 
> ...


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Avoid surge.... Hell no

Don't play any music... I play what I like

The others no problem with.


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

Am trying to see if Monica is still working for Uber with such an enthusiasm ! This post appears to be written when she was newbie!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

" I don't get doors unless its someone old or handicapped. Luggages yes, I dont want them to scratch my bumper unless its a guy, he can take care of his own luggage."

Don't let anyone near your trunk. I made this mistake after the customer INSISTED on getting his own luggage. The a-hole scratched my trunk and I'm sure he did it on purpose. I was nice, no driving errors. It's not my fault he had to go on a business trip and his wife refused to drive him to the airport (she ordered the car, not him). Unfortunately, I didn't discover the scratches that day and never filed a claim. I should have gone back to the jerk's house and attacked both of their cars, lol.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Aash said:


> Am trying to see if Monica is still working for Uber with such an enthusiasm ! This post appears to be written when she was newbie!


Most likely got deactivated for low ratings. LMAO!


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Elite Uber Driver said:


> Congratulations on that 5 star rating. Looks like you will soon be an Elite Uber Driver.


I promise u that 5 star rating will not last long. Even if ur the nicest cleanest drivers, there are riders who just hate and don't want to help u out. I drive in LA ca


----------



## Uber_J (Jul 9, 2015)

Some people just weird, if you ask them politely not to scratch your bumper while helping them to push abnormal stroller inside of the trunk they will scratch your bumper and will give you low rating.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup or if ur the driver and it's surging they will take it out on u cuz they had to pay 50cents more


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

I've noticed that most riders think the rating as a "movie rating", seriously you don't give a movie 5 star ! so conservative !


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

Also can somebody verify this ! if someone give you 2 star then you won't be matched with that rider anymore, and am gussing it works the other around ?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Aash said:


> Also can somebody verify this ! if someone give you 2 star then you won't be matched with that rider anymore, and am gussing it works the other around ?


As far as FUber...NO! I've given 1 stars to many pax and have gotten pinged from them again. 
I keep a text file of names I do not want in my car, and have had several repeats that I have canceled.


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> As far as FUber...NO! I've given 1 stars to many pax and have gotten pinged from them again.
> I keep a text file of names I do not want in my car, and have had several repeats that I have canceled.


So May be I mix it up with Lyft ! I've had some experience with Lyft where I pick up same people again and agian, where we both gave 5 star ratings! including one pax that screwed me up and I called the company emergency line and police, after they get the report they deactivated him from lyft platform for good ! Now can Uber do this ? is there even a live person you can talk to ? Am kind of fed up with Fuber


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

FUber will NOT ban riders. It has to be a serious matter before FUber will ban a rider.
And, even then they will give the benefit of doubt to pax before the driver.


----------

